# Big Pharma



## snake (Mar 5, 2020)

Below is yet another example of why I have no faith in Big Pharma. Being a country boy, when I heard about this drug called Soolantra, I looked up the active ingredient and it sounded familiar; Ivermectin. Now how do they justify selling a cream to humans for $400.00 that you buy for a horse for $4.00. Read on and you'll see the dermatologists and I'm sure, the pharmaceutical companies are not happy that their cat is out of the bag. 

I like how they say, "It's a different formula and concentration." Oh so some research on something that has already been researched will bring down the price to $20.00 a tube? Let's not forget the paste concentration is 1/2 the active ingredient so it should be even cheaper to manufacture. They fall back their fear tactics to stop us from cutting them out of the equation; like you're going to start to whinny and count by scratching your new hoof on the ground. 

https://www.aafp.org/afp/2016/0915/p512.html


----------



## tinymk (Mar 5, 2020)

Should be a crime brother


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Human grade pharmaceuticals are priced on a "How much is your life worth to you?" basis. 

The creator and co-creator of exogenous insulin sold the patent to the University of Toronto for $1 because they knew how important it was to make that life saving drug available to everyone who needed it. Now people are dying from diabetic shock because they have to ration a drug that costs pennies to make but hundreds to buy. 

There is no excuse.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 5, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Human grade pharmaceuticals are priced on a "How much is your life worth to you?" basis.
> 
> The creator and co-creator of exogenous insulin sold the patent to the University of Toronto for $1 because they knew how important it was to make that life saving drug available to everyone who needed it. Now people are dying from diabetic shock because they have to ration a drug that costs pennies to make but hundreds to buy.
> 
> There is no excuse.



I just learned about this earlier this morning, I was honestly surprised but also happy to learn about it.

Very few and far between now a days


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 5, 2020)

exactly i use a horse muscle relaxer...not a pill but its like icy hot. i forget the name


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 5, 2020)

My dad used that stuff all the time. I can't remember the name either


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2020)

Horse linament?


----------



## white ape (Mar 5, 2020)

snake said:


> Below is yet another example of why I have no faith in Big Pharma. Being a country boy, when I heard about this drug called Soolantra, I looked up the active ingredient and it sounded familiar; Ivermectin. Now how do they justify selling a cream to humans for $400.00 that you buy for a horse for $4.00. Read on and you'll see the dermatologists and I'm sure, the pharmaceutical companies are not happy that their cat is out of the bag.
> 
> I like how they say, "It's a different formula and concentration." Oh so some research on something that has already been researched will bring down the price to $20.00 a tube? Let's not forget the paste concentration is 1/2 the active ingredient so it should be even cheaper to manufacture. They fall back their fear tactics to stop us from cutting them out of the equation; like you're going to start to whinny and count by scratching your new hoof on the ground.
> 
> https://www.aafp.org/afp/2016/0915/p512.html



I know people with farms and ranches. They get sick and they just go to the vet. Can usually get the right stuff for way cheaper.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Mar 5, 2020)

thats insane


----------



## Trump (Mar 5, 2020)

I feel you bro I was getting charged 40 quid a gram of ketamine and a vet gets it at a fraction of that cost for horses


----------



## snake (Mar 5, 2020)

Honest question, where's the health care providers on this? Just easier to deny a kidney transfer then fight this fight?


----------



## white ape (Mar 5, 2020)

snake said:


> Honest question, where's the health care providers on this? Just easier to deny a kidney transfer then fight this fight?



Without doing research into it, I would say there is a multitude of reasons. Money, insurance, regulations, and lobbyist just to name a few. I guess just money. That is what insurance, regulations, and lobbyists main goal is.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 5, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> exactly i use a horse muscle relaxer...not a pill but its like icy hot. i forget the name


 Absorbine. I have a tube of it in hand at all times.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 5, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Absorbine. I have a tube of it in hand at all times.



Dude thanks! It was bugging the shit out of me lol


----------



## YvngNewport (Mar 5, 2020)

thats so wack


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2020)

snake said:


> Honest question, where's the health care providers on this?



They love the inflated prices the most. 

There isn't a strong correlation between what drugs cost and what care providers choose to charge for them, it's strictly whatever the insurance company will pay out. Higher drug prices mean that even if the hospital charges a 10% flat rate over cost of drugs, they stand to benefit more the more drugs cost. Over 20% of hospitals in this country are for-profit (citation on request) and as such, only treat people to inflate their bottom line.  




snake said:


> Just easier to deny a kidney transfer then fight this fight?



Actually yea. A lot of insurance and health care decisions aren't dictated by doctors. Do you know of or can name any doctors that work for insurance companies reviewing patient needs? Me neither. Patient claims are handled by accountants who only determine whether saving that life has a greater return on investment than the alternative. Hospitals don't care when treatment is denied because there's no shortage of sick people.  To use a livestock example, you know that keeping a milk-producing cow healthy only makes sense when that cow will continue to produce for you. Once that milk-producing cow no longer produces milk, it's time for Bessie to become steaks. This is how we are viewed by the current medical system. 

People are so afraid of single payer health care while ignoring how dangerous our current system is.

America is the only one of 33 developed nations to not have some form of single payer health care.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 5, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> America is the only one of 33 developed nations to not have some form of single payer health care.


 And we literally have the best heathcare on the planet. No one goes to India to Med School nor do they go there for science.

Look, I want cheaper healthcare but the best isn't the cheapest. Thats why people all over the world fly to the US for special surgeries and why every country in the world leans on America to develop the next vaccine or advanced surgical procedure.

No American is going to some other country for cheaper healthcare unless they are a moron. Why? Because the best is here.

Capitalism is why we are better. People work harder because there is a financial reward to do so. Take that away and watch the healthcare quality go down as well.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 5, 2020)

I am not hung like a horse.....


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> And we literally have the best heathcare on the planet. No one goes to India to Med School nor do they go there for science.
> 
> Look, I want cheaper healthcare but the best isn't the cheapest. Thats why people all over the world fly to the US for special surgeries and why every country in the world leans on America to develop the next vaccine or advanced surgical procedure.
> 
> ...




Capitalism is a self destructive economic management strategy and has been long since known to be. Capitalism is about consolidating from the masses to the few. Sooner or later blood can no longer be squeezed from that stone. A landlord renting to 10 people is a (albeit minor) capitalist. They are taking from 10 people to support 1. There are many others on much higher levels taking from people around the world to hoard wealth that couldn't be used in 1000 lifetimes. How many people can they take from until there is no more to take? 

Who's saying America has the best health care in the world? Americans?
Have you ever been overseas and seen how shocked and appalled they consider our system to be? I have.

Medical tourism is a very real thing my friend. Whether you consider it stupid or not is irrelevant. The point is people cannot afford care here so it doesn't matter how good it is if it's off limits to the majority of people. Being healthy shouldn't be tied to your income.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 5, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> I am not hung like a horse.....


 Just cleared my PMs for photographic evidence.


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2020)

I am much happier with Japan’s government funded healthcare systems then I was with America’s system. 

Ive been through lots of health crisis here as well. 

Cancer treatments, surgeries, never more than a couple hundred bucks out of pocket. 

Many counties get it wrong but japan has nailed it. 

I was treated for low test at the University of Pennsylvania. I got a Rx for bloodwork. Because there was a phlebotomist on the first floor I decided just to go there instead of Lab Corp. 

Lab Corp would have been less than $100

I got a bill from UofP for over $3,500 AFTER MY INSURACE HAD PAID $1,500 in coverage. Not making this up. Same exact hormone test. 

The audacity and greed of the corrup healthcare system powers that be is evil. 

I had to apply for financial assistance to pay that bill off and have some of it paid on a “mercy” basis because my income qualified me for their benevolent “mercy”.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 5, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Capitalism is a self destructive economic management strategy and has been long since known to be. Capitalism is about consolidating from the masses to the few. Sooner or later blood can no longer be squeezed from that stone. A landlord renting to 10 people is a (albeit minor) capitalist. They are taking from 10 people to support 1. There are many others on much higher levels taking from people around the world to hoard wealth that couldn't be used in 1000 lifetimes. How many people can they take from until there is no more to take?
> 
> *I believe that you are confusing this with socialism. They take from everyone to support the government and justify it by telling you how you can't do it on your own.
> 
> ...




Devils advocate in my answers my friend.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 5, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Capitalism is a self destructive economic management strategy and has been long since known to be. Capitalism is about consolidating from the masses to the few. Sooner or later blood can no longer be squeezed from that stone. A landlord renting to 10 people is a (albeit minor) capitalist. They are taking from 10 people to support 1. There are many others on much higher levels taking from people around the world to hoard wealth that couldn't be used in 1000 lifetimes. How many people can they take from until there is no more to take?
> 
> Who's saying America has the best health care in the world? Americans?
> Have you ever been overseas and seen how shocked and appalled they consider our system to be? I have.
> ...



Funny you say this, as we see quite a few Canadians at our ASC because they can't get in to get their surgeries in a time appropriate to fix the problem before it becomes a bigger issue.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 5, 2020)

Jin said:


> I am much happier with Japan’s government funded healthcare systems then I was with America’s system.
> 
> Ive been through lots of health crisis here as well.
> 
> ...



Sounds like that hospital fuked you.

My bloodwork, doctors visit and prescription under $400.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 6, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Devils advocate in my answers my friend.




Ah you know what BSP, I'm actually delighted we could keep this civil. I had a big thing written out with counterpoints and sources but this exchange was solid and I don't want it to devolve into mud slinging. I'm already on hour 13 for my work day today while only getting paid for 8 so I'm a little salty in general. No need to make that your problem.

Cheers.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 6, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Ah you know what BSP, I'm actually delighted we could keep this civil. I had a big thing written out with counterpoints and sources but this exchange was solid and I don't want it to devolve into mud slinging. I'm already on hour 13 for my work day today while only getting paid for 8 so I'm a little salty in general. No need to make that your problem.
> 
> Cheers.



Same brutha. Thanks for being civil as well.


----------



## snake (Mar 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> I am much happier with Japan’s government funded healthcare systems then I was with America’s system.
> 
> Ive been through lots of health crisis here as well.
> 
> ...



So they can pull it off and we constantly hear how much wealthier we are in the US. Makes ya wonder doesn't it?


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2020)

snake said:


> So they can pull it off and we constantly hear how much wealthier we are in the US. Makes ya wonder doesn't it?



I don’t know how they make it work (economics/policy) I just know that it’s affordable (not cheap) and that it’s excellent coverage in a top healthcare system.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 6, 2020)

snake said:


> So they can pull it off and we constantly hear how much wealthier we are in the US. Makes ya wonder doesn't it?



If 999 people have $1 in savings while 1 has $1,000,000, one can legitimately say that the average american savings is $1001. 

"We" are not wealthy. Statistics can tell very strange stories depending on how one interprets the numbers.


----------



## DF (Mar 6, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> If 999 people have $1 in savings while 1 has $1,000,000, one can legitimately say that the average american savings is $1001.
> 
> "We" are not wealthy. Statistics can tell very strange stories depending on how one interprets the numbers.



MATH!!!!! That is some pretty fancy gazintas Iron!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> I don’t know how they make it work (economics/policy) I just know that it’s affordable (not cheap) and that it’s excellent coverage in a top healthcare system.



The answer is simple. Honor, respect and a general want to see all Japanese citizens succeed.

Americans would rather fight each other rather than come together and find a solution.

I bet that you don't see Japanese on the street corner holding a sign asking for money. Americans are getting lazy. Socialism is a gift from god for lazy people.


----------



## snake (Mar 6, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I bet that you don't see Japanese on the street corner holding a sign asking for money. Americans are getting lazy. Socialism is a gift from god for lazy people.


I don't like Socialism in it's purest form but no one can dispute that we can and will get more done if we all work together. Any form of government is going to have lazy people and compassionate people.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 6, 2020)

Our healthcare system is the result of quasi-governmental crony capitalism. 

Intelligent people know why Japan's system is successful and why it wouldn't work here. May not want to say it...hahaha


----------



## snake (Mar 6, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Intelligent people know why Japan's system is successful and why it wouldn't work here. May not want to say it...hahaha


This better not be leading to eating fish!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 6, 2020)

We already have a quasi socialist government, always have....


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> We already have a quasi socialist government, always have....




Taxes, the original GoFundMe


----------



## j2048b (Mar 6, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> They love the inflated prices the most.
> 
> There isn't a strong correlation between what drugs cost and what care providers choose to charge for them, it's strictly whatever the insurance company will pay out. Higher drug prices mean that even if the hospital charges a 10% flat rate over cost of drugs, they stand to benefit more the more drugs cost. Over 20% of hospitals in this country are for-profit (citation on request) and as such, only treat people to inflate their bottom line.
> 
> ...




might not be able to name a doc working directly for insurance companies but indirectly they all do, because if u dont have the insurance they take u aint seeing them....

there is a website i got to find again that u can put ur doctors name into and it tells u of any kickbacks they are getting from companies...


----------

